# Doppelkinn retuschieren? Wie funktionierts?



## grebanerin (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallöchen, 

ich habe ein Problem und zwar würde ich gern auf einem Foto das Doppelkinn (Person, Mitte) retuschieren.
Wie kann ich das machen? V.a. wie kann ich das ohne Photoshop machen? Hab ich nämlich leider nicht  

Wäre für Tipps und Tricks sehr, sehr dankbar******


Schonmal lieben Dank im Vorraus,


Elli


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
also wenn du kein PS hast kannst du immer noch Gimp verwenden.
Oder du mußt das mittels trditioneller Pinselretusche mit Eierlasurfarbe machen.
Ansonsten steh einfach dazu!

Grüße


----------

